# Industry for Software Engineer 261313



## bhanu.tiruveedula (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello All,

I am not clear about the question A19 of Skilled Migrant EOI for NZ.
Question is "What industry is your main job in".
My occupation is Software Engineer. I have searched the list of industries available, out of which I see only 'L783400 Computer Consultancy Services' as relevant to IT profession.

Please let me know if this is correct. Otherwise please suggest me the correct one.
Thanks.

Regards
Bhanu


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

bhanu.tiruveedula said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not clear about the question A19 of Skilled Migrant EOI for NZ.
> Question is "What industry is your main job in".
> ...


A software engineer is a Programmer in nz. Try that in your search.


----------

